# &            8

## admin

!         -           8 . ֳ   "",    ,   .       ...

----------


## rust

,

----------


## Ihor

,  ,      ,       + -     ,     ,     .

----------


## estrangeiro

-  .
          (.,  ,.,  )   JNR    /.   10  100   "   ".      -   .(  2-3 )
                   .    ..  :   ,          50,  80.           .
 500-600    brigado transito( )(  ,    ,   )
     - ,  .    .    79/,       -120 .   (  ).,       (  )-    -   
    :
 -125
  -600
   30  -120, 60  -600
           2-3 (-      )

----------


## Gonosuke

,   .

----------


## Ihor

,      (   ,   )     10000 ,        . :)

----------


## salamandric

,    ?

----------

,  -  䳿    .       ?   ,      .   :      ,        ?  ,   ,      30  .

----------


## ꩮ

,   ...
      ....
  ....
-...

----------


## Vetall

:
----------------------------------------------------------------
"Opel  Insignia   " 
     Opel eye,     General Motors  Hella.    30   ,      ,    ,   .   , ,       ,      .  
 ,         ,    ,   100 ,        .              .      ,              Volvo.            .   -   ,  ,      . 
       ,    .         .        ,       .  Opel eye       GM.
------------------------------------------------------------- 
     - ,      : 
  :          ,     ,     . 
      -   ,     ,    ,     ,        . 
 . 
  ,         ,   . 
      250 .            .               .      . 
    .     ,      .        .        ,      ,    -     .   . 
         ,       (  -). 
 ,    .     -  ,     ,    (  -  ,   -  )).     -   .... 
 . 
       (-  ). 
  ,       ,  .        - ... 
  :     ,     .  ,       ( ). 
      ""    (    ),       ,     -       .      ""       (  ,   ). 
         ... 
         ,  .      ,      ,     .      .   -        ...  
 -       -           -  - .     .... 
          .

----------


## wwa

> ,    ?

    !       ???
 ,    .,     --!        ?
 ?

----------

